# is it possible to convert 190 visa to 189 visa



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi

I find lot of openings at Sydney than Melbourne for Oracle DBA... I got state sponsored 190 from Victoria. Is it possible to convert it to 189 independent visa. Pls clarify


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

No, if you want a 189 you have to apply again.


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

_shel said:


> No, if you want a 189 you have to apply again.


Oh... :-( jobs have dried up in Melbourne


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

Have you been actively applying for jobs and have proof of such?


----------



## jack_s (May 23, 2013)

I learned before that 190 class may convert to 189 after working in sponsored state for 2 years, have any ideas man?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

jack_s said:


> I learned before that 190 class may convert to 189 after working in sponsored state for 2 years, have any ideas man?


No, but you can work anywhere in Australia after you have completed your two year obligation to the state that sponsored you.


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

_shel said:


> Have you been actively applying for jobs and have proof of such?


Yes i do...


----------



## shikharjain (Feb 21, 2012)

My flatmate was on a VIC SS. He landed a job in Sydney 1 month after his arrival in Melbourne. He mailed the VIC government explaining his situation. He was allowed to take up the job in Sydney. If you really see no jobs and would like to move to another state without a job then you need to give the VIC government evidence of all your applications and rejections (if any) and you also need to give it some time say 3 months at the least.



RR said:


> Hi
> 
> I find lot of openings at Sydney than Melbourne for Oracle DBA... I got state sponsored 190 from Victoria. Is it possible to convert it to 189 independent visa. Pls clarify


----------



## Xavier86 (Jul 29, 2013)

*190 to 189 upgrade*



_shel said:


> No, if you want a 189 you have to apply again.


Hi,
Can we upgrade from 190 to 189 (starting a new application)?

I have currently 190 but my points are now 60 without state sponsorship. Can I file a new application/EOI for 189 while I already have 190? (OR do i have to cancel the 190 first & only then can apply for 189 in a new application)?


----------



## Xavier86 (Jul 29, 2013)

*RE:*

Can we apply 189 if we already have 190? (in new application).
I have 190 currently, now my points are 60 without State Sponsorship as I have got 7each in IELTS. Can I file a new application for 189 now?

Thanks in advance for your response.





_shel said:


> No, if you want a 189 you have to apply again.


----------



## symphony (Apr 6, 2013)

You might want to change the approach to find the job. You might not find jobs on the job websites but the companies often require new resources. The fact is that they post the job internally before approaching job consultants. But, in each instance the jobs are listed on their websites. 

So I would suggest to make a list of the companies which you think are your possible new employers. 
Keep an eye on their websites. Apply and approach them personally. You should know that there are tons of internal references when a job is posted and they may not even take a look at your resumes if they a few in hand already. The only way to bring your resume/candidature to their notice is to let them know personally via a phone call. 

Btw, I got the job ithe same way. I landed in an interview in a couple of weeks after I started calling employers.


----------



## hassan111 (Apr 26, 2014)

Wondering if applying for 189 visa is possible with adding mother as dependent (provided you are fulfilling 60 points criteria).
Others to please share opinion on possibility on applying fresh 189 visa while being on 190.

Thanks


----------



## shaymu0829 (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi,

I would like to know how can I apply 189 when on active 190 visa.

Thanks,


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Why you want to do that 190 has all rights similar to 189. Except the moral obligation.


----------



## ark_aus (Oct 5, 2016)

hassan111 said:


> Wondering if applying for 189 visa is possible with adding mother as dependent (provided you are fulfilling 60 points criteria).
> 
> Others to please share opinion on possibility on applying fresh 189 visa while being on 190.
> 
> ...




From nov 2016 , you can't add parents as your dependent. 

190 & 189 are same except , for 190, you must reside in the place of sponsorship. 

If you have been nominated under 190 just go for it. Cos sometimes 189 takes a bit of time. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

